# Is the site going down again tonight, or have you forgotten to take the banner down?



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2015)

Shaun said:


> The forum software will be upgraded this evening around 23:00hrs - expected downtime is 20 mins.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Still seeing this ...


----------



## summerdays (21 Oct 2015)

There is a cross at the far side, hit that and it will disappear!


----------



## Shaun (21 Oct 2015)

Yes, just forgot to turn it off.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2015)

That banner took me a while to get rid of too. It was only once I'd realised that it wasn't going to go away that I decided to make an effort to get rid of it.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> There is a cross at the far side, hit that and it will disappear!


I'm not an idiot. I could see that little x. It was pretty clear that all the moderators had clicked that button, and didn't realise that the notice was being displayed to anyone freshly visiting the site. Hence my "helpful" post.


----------



## summerdays (22 Oct 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I'm not an idiot. I could see that little x. It was pretty clear that all the moderators had clicked that button, and didn't realise that the notice was being displayed to anyone freshly visiting the site. Hence my "helpful" post.


Sorry I didn't realise that was what you meant by your post.


----------

